# Sub Controller 3.5m Plug to Rj45 conversion



## SD_Bossman (Jul 6, 2020)

Truth. I don't want to tear apart the car just to change sub controllers.
Had a SSL amp and sub controller in. amp dumped.
Put in an alpine amp.

SSL sub controller had a 3.5m stereo audio jack at the amp end of it's controller lead. ( should be 3 wire standard right?)

Alpine uses an Rj45 phone jack style of connector which appears to my failing eyes to have 4 wires.

Anyone know how to safetly convert the end and save me the hassle of tearing the interior appart?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

In a word... no... you will be swapping leads pretty much


----------



## SD_Bossman (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah... I had kinda figured there was no easy way, but it doesn't hurt to ask, someone might have done it and figured out something.. Thanks


----------



## Thumper68 (Oct 9, 2020)

SD_Bossman said:


> Truth. I don't want to tear apart the car just to change sub controllers.
> Had a SSL amp and sub controller in. amp dumped.
> Put in an alpine amp.
> 
> ...


you can buy adapters on amazon pretty cheap. Not saying they will work but apparently they do make 3.5mm to rj11,rj45 and others. I only say because I was wanting to try and do this for my kicker cx 600.1 with a knob I have that rj style. I haven’t tried this yet I probably just make one be try see if I can get it to work.


----------

